# Water Tower – West End Galveston



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Some pics of the west end of Galveston I took just before sunset today. I guess one word kind of sums it up right now - it's a dump. Lot of debris on the beach, and still see some in the water. Still seeing a lot of plumbing (pvc pipe) floating in the surf. No problem getting on the beach at the water tower, but not sure if you really want to fish there right now. The biggest problem fishing on the west end is the close proximity to the debris from the beach houses. A lot of homes destroyed in that area and I'm sure there's a lot of raw sewage that was dumped, and continues to be dumped into the surrounding area. Oh, one other thing - don't want to forget about the flies, they were horrible. They were swarming the beach and very hungry.



The water off the seawall appeared much cleaner than it was on the west end, and less debris, but I noticed the beach patrol is still running people out of the water.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

yep that is it man mt camra went dead but it stinks and it is not realy going to go away fast nothing is realy going on far as clean up .


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

*SLP*

I fished down from the water tower this past weekend both Sat. and Sun. From 7 am. to about 2 pm. in the first gut, one slot red after another. Was nice too because I had the whole beach to myself.angelsm


----------



## craigmtee (Feb 20, 2008)

Julsbfishin said:


> I fished down from the water tower this past weekend both Sat. and Sun. From 7 am. to about 2 pm. in the first gut, one slot red after another. Was nice too because I had the whole beach to myself.angelsm


Awesome!

Did you come from the SLP side or over the Galv. Bridge?

I saw the same red action around Bryan Beach on live finger mullet. What were you catching them on?

Thanks


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

GALVEZ SIDE THE BRIDGE IS GONE ON SURF SIDE . AND STAY AWAY FROM GTOWN IT IS BAD NO GASS OR FOOD AND LOTS OF CLEAN UP GOING ON . 

PLUSS TSF SUCKS BIG TIME UPF JOKE .


----------



## craigmtee (Feb 20, 2008)

lunkerbrad said:


> GALVEZ SIDE THE BRIDGE IS GONE ON SURF SIDE . AND STAY AWAY FROM GTOWN IT IS BAD NO GASS OR FOOD AND LOTS OF CLEAN UP GOING ON .
> 
> PLUSS TSF SUCKS BIG TIME UPF JOKE .


Thank you for your comment.

Ive seen quite a few reports come in from people driving around Galveston area including yourself doing that. SO, I think I will try my luck.

Thanks again.


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

*FLIES*

Fished yesterday for only 1 1/2 hrs. because YES the freaking flies have moved in and they are thick. Fish are there but as was said the flies are hungry and have no mercy on you. My mastiff wouldn't get out of the truck when I got back home, he didn't want in any more flies. It was really bad. So heads up if you go down there. Bug spray did nothing to stop them. Going back today suited from head to toe.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

craigmyle said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> like i said stay at tsf texas shoe factory .and stay the fck off here yall guys are all green . the site manager makes fun of yall every day . cant tell a black tip from a spinner from a sandbar . wish i never help all you want to be sharkers . . thats why i do not post reports any more i gave to much last year if i see a tsf shirt on the beach watch out.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

lunkerbrad said:


> craigmyle said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your comment.
> ...


----------



## craigmtee (Feb 20, 2008)

lunkerbrad said:


> craigmyle said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your comment.
> ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> craigmyle said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your comment.
> ...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha...he's mad because he posted pics and no report and got ragged. Oh and there was a pic with him and a g-string I think...what a chump!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the pic's larebo !

Nice fishing report Julsbfishin !

craigmtee the slot reds are still on Bryan beach !


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Haha...he's mad because he posted pics and no report and got ragged. Oh and there was a pic with him and a g-string I think...what a chump!!


 all you shoe makers out there i have reports but not for all the posers want to bees .


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

lunkerbrad said:


> all you shoe makers out there i have reports but not for all the posers want to bees .


We all want to be just like you........so pleeeeeeease dont stop posting your reports.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Ya know when you are wading out in the second gut about 2am and something swims past you real fast and you go "WHAT THE @#@^ WAS THAT"

Well reading this thread was kind of like that. LOL 

Scott


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Used to be, raising too much "hate and discontent" was a good way to join the boys at camp. 
Guess things change.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

gundoctor said:


> Used to be, raising too much "hate and discontent" was a good way to join the boys at camp.
> Guess things change.


nothing's changed. I have been super busy at work.


----------



## Elite13 (Aug 6, 2008)

lunkerbrad said:


> all you shoe makers out there i have reports but not for all the posers want to bees .


Buddy this is pretty dissapointing since i used to look up to you till now.


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

What'd I miss about tsf?????????


----------



## Elite13 (Aug 6, 2008)

lunkerbrad said:


> craigmyle said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your comment.
> ...


----------



## Silvermajek (Mar 5, 2008)

Way too many problems around here!!!!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

silvermajek said:


> Way too many problems around here!!!!


Nope, Just some trash that don't need to be here, got dragged in from another board.
I never could understand why some people turn into the kind of rectal orifice they do, when the get their hands on a keyboard.
Looks like Mont took care of this particular problem.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

All I can say is "wow"!







Poor LunkerBrad.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Elite13 (Aug 6, 2008)

We boys from TSF apparently know how to fish>


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

your just gettimg started craig don't let up now


----------

